# Happy St. Patrick's Day...



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

... to all the Irish on the forum and everyone else that likes to join in the party :clap2: hope you all enjoy yourselves if you have any plans.

Oh, and on the topic of events... why did nobody remind me it was Mother's Day 3 days ago???? I'm hoping a bunch of flowers sent to the house next Sunday with a Happy Mother's Day message and the claim of ignorance (given that next Sunday is Egyptian Mother's day) will work  At least I'm not in trouble with the MIL... not for that reason anyway


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sam said:


> ... to all the Irish on the forum and everyone else that likes to join in the party :clap2: hope you all enjoy yourselves if you have any plans.
> 
> Oh, and on the topic of events... why did nobody remind me it was Mother's Day 3 days ago???? I'm hoping a bunch of flowers sent to the house next Sunday with a Happy Mother's Day message and the claim of ignorance (given that next Sunday is Egyptian Mother's day) will work  At least I'm not in trouble with the MIL... not for that reason anyway




Lol Sam I had no idea it was until my daughter rang em.

Yes St Patricks day... I am pretty sure this is the only saints day celebrated through out the world... ok St Nick counts as well but you know what I mean.
I had this morning an email from an Ulster man working in the British Embassy in Hong Kong wishing me a Happy St Patricks day  
Some days just unite the world:clap2::clap2:


----------



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

Lá Fhéile Pádraig Sona Daoibh!! Happy St Patrick's Day to all! Today is a day I miss home .. missing all the parties!!!!! 

Aw well just gotta make up for it here .....


----------



## melissa87 (Dec 29, 2009)

happy paddys day everyone!  gna watch the parade later


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Sam said:


> ... to all the Irish on the forum and everyone else that likes to join in the party :clap2: hope you all enjoy yourselves if you have any plans.
> 
> Oh, and on the topic of events... why did nobody remind me it was Mother's Day 3 days ago???? I'm hoping a bunch of flowers sent to the house next Sunday with a Happy Mother's Day message and the claim of ignorance (given that next Sunday is Egyptian Mother's day) will work  At least I'm not in trouble with the MIL... not for that reason anyway


If you use Moonpig THEY will tell you all the important dates, for obvious reasons, and remind you of birthdays too apparently, you can order in advance and have the card posted any date you like. You can upload your own pics onto the card, which is nice and write your own words, if you want to. £3.29 for the standard card inc postage in UK.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

cutiepie said:


> Lá Fhéile Pádraig Sona Daoibh!! Happy St Patrick's Day to all! Today is a day I miss home .. missing all the parties!!!!!
> 
> Aw well just gotta make up for it here .....


Where is a good place to celebrate tonight for my Irish friend in Cairo, is there an Irish bar, or where would you recommend she go. 

URGENT!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Helen Ellis said:


> Where is a good place to celebrate tonight for my Irish friend in Cairo, is there an Irish bar, or where would you recommend she go.
> 
> URGENT!!!!!!!!




The Marriott usually does something... but it will be mobbed 
The Hilton always had a week of celebrations plus a fry up in the mornings lol
The Irish Embassy is open.. don't know if you need an invite but I do know its for Irish only.. although they can take a guest.. If your Irish take your passport along
BCA Mohandiseen will have a live Irish Band plus all Irish stew on sale, this will be tomorrow night 75le for non members... it is always a good night,

Maiden


----------



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

Helen sorry Im of no help to u re Cairo Im in El Gouna, i can advise on Sharm Alex or El Gouna but have noooo idea about Cairo!!!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> The Marriott usually does something... but it will be mobbed
> The Hilton always had a week of celebrations plus a fry up in the mornings lol
> The Irish Embassy is open.. don't know if you need an invite but I do know its for Irish only.. although they can take a guest.. If your Irish take your passport along
> BCA Mohandiseen will have a live Irish Band plus all Irish stew on sale, this will be tomorrow night 75le for non members... it is always a good night,
> ...


So where can I get these famous TICKETS you keep going on about - is the guy on the door selling them ????:eyebrows:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Well the chap on the door.. you will have to go early to make sure there is still a ticket available.

Maiden


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Helen Ellis said:


> If you use Moonpig THEY will tell you all the important dates, for obvious reasons, and remind you of birthdays too apparently, you can order in advance and have the card posted any date you like. You can upload your own pics onto the card, which is nice and write your own words, if you want to. £3.29 for the standard card inc postage in UK.


Maybe I've been hiding under a rock, or just caught up in the "exclusion to the rest of the world" I seem to subject myself to in Sharm... but what's Moonpig and how do they remind me of the important dates?? And can I set it for others (namely the other half) to remind of my birthday???

Sam


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Sam said:


> Maybe I've been hiding under a rock, or just caught up in the "exclusion to the rest of the world" I seem to subject myself to in Sharm... but what's Moonpig and how do they remind me of the important dates?? And can I set it for others (namely the other half) to remind of my birthday???
> 
> Sam


Moonpig.com - if you live in the UK, you will have the really dreadful jingle from the advert playing in your head at this moment....


----------



## melissa87 (Dec 29, 2009)

Beatle said:


> Moonpig.com - if you live in the UK, you will have the really dreadful jingle from the advert playing in your head at this moment....


If its what im thinking about then yes its that annoying advert.. moooonpig.com


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

melissa87 said:


> If its what im thinking about then yes its that annoying advert.. moooonpig.com


that's definitely the advert - we won't be able to get it out of our heads now!!


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

I've not spent any amount of time in the UK for almost 4 years - I couldn't tell you anything about celebrity gossip, who's in the charts or what adverts are around 
I remember not so long ago (or maybe a while ago?!) everyone on facebook going on about Cadbury's gorillas and Barclaycard slides... I have no idea about any of those 

The last UK number one for me was Scissor Sisters "feel like dancing" (or whatever it's called). For me Rihanna is a one hit wonder with Umbrella. I wasn't very good at keeping up with the times when I was in the UK - I don't have a hope here. Don't even get me started on fashion!!!!!!!!

Sorry, off topic. Maybe there should be a new topic "educate Sam" and you can all tell me what's actually going on in the rest of the world 

Thanks for the Moonpig link, I'll take a look


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sam said:


> I've not spent any amount of time in the UK for almost 4 years - I couldn't tell you anything about celebrity gossip, who's in the charts or what adverts are around
> I remember not so long ago (or maybe a while ago?!) everyone on facebook going on about Cadbury's gorillas and Barclaycard slides... I have no idea about any of those
> 
> The last UK number one for me was Scissor Sisters "feel like dancing" (or whatever it's called). For me Rihanna is a one hit wonder with Umbrella. I wasn't very good at keeping up with the times when I was in the UK - I don't have a hope here. Don't even get me started on fashion!!!!!!!!
> ...


lol Sam there would be no danger of me educating you on Uk "things" after all one of my likes on living here is that I have never had to watch or discuss BB, Come dancing, the Xfactor etc 

Maiden


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> lol Sam there would be no danger of me educating you on Uk "things" after all one of my likes on living here is that I have never had to watch or discuss BB, Come dancing, the Xfactor etc
> 
> Maiden


I'm sure I can rectify that for you - I'm a genius on BB, STRICKLY dancing, the Xfactor

I'm going to BCA Mohandiseen tonight - so BEWARE

:violin: :drum: :rockon: arty: :gossip:


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

aqua said:


> I'm sure I can rectify that for you - I'm a genius on BB, STRICKLY dancing, the Xfactor
> 
> I'm going to BCA Mohandiseen tonight - so BEWARE
> 
> :violin: :drum: :rockon: arty: :gossip:


And again I end up felling unwell - MS you are a bed influence - tee hee


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aqua said:


> And again I end up felling unwell - MS you are a bed influence - tee hee




I am feeling great.
I have been out to lunch and done some shopping now back home with the feet up before I start to scrub the grouting in my bathroom... see I do work and yes I could leave it to the maid but I prefer to do it myself... I like the satisfaction of seeing it done.

Maiden


p,s I think you meant bad and not bed!!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I am feeling great. . . . . . .
> 
> .....
> Maiden
> ...


your right "BAD" but "BED" was part of the cure, along with tablets :eyebrows: - feel a lot better now - fried breakfast helped.:clap2:


----------

